# Guppy fry with ripped tail?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Every now and then I see one of my babies with a ripped tail. But when I try to find him, i can never. They're too tiny right now. But it kinda looks like a fork. Like three triangles. His bottom fin as far i can see is that way too....Is he maybe deformed? Or could this be the way he is? Maybe the kind he effects it. I have no idea who the father is, but the mother is a fancy guppy..


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Wait till' you could see them and cull the ones that are not what you're looking for.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

"fancy" includes a couple of billion possible variations.....there are a lot of guppies that have different shaped tails...those are often worth more money than the standard taols you usually see..swordtail..double swordtail etc..etc..
but yes..cull all of the defectives you don't want....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> "fancy" includes a couple of billion possible variations.....there are a lot of guppies that have different shaped tails...those are often worth more money than the standard taols you usually see..swordtail..double swordtail etc..etc..
> but yes..cull all of the defectives you don't want....


Does cull mean "kill" or what. im confussed on that word...I don't want to kill any. I'd like to kee them all. Well the ones im not giving away anyway...im confused O3o


----------

